# What we've been practicing for...



## popstar_dave (Aug 1, 2008)

From the ever-wonderful xkcd:


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 1, 2008)

That would make life sooo much easier.


----------



## badmephisto (Aug 1, 2008)

that is pure genius, i love it


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 1, 2008)

So what happens if you pop and lose a piece?


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 1, 2008)

speedcubing is just a cover , this is the real reason for cubing. lol


----------



## F.P. (Aug 1, 2008)

oh, thanks for this site!

I laughed so hard...


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2008)

I am wondering when someone will point out that cube is/isn't really solvable


----------



## blah (Aug 1, 2008)

Solvable! I just did it. Wait, I'll use Cube Explorer to generate an optimal scramble 

Edit: Sigh, why do I even bother doing this? L2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 U L' F R' D U' F R2 F2 L2. Obviously, scramble with red on top and blue in front. Of course, there are more solutions since the cube is only partially defined...


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 1, 2008)

blah said:


> Solvable! I just did it. Wait, I'll use Cube Explorer to generate an optimal scramble
> 
> Edit: Sigh, why do I even bother doing this? L2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 U L' F R' D U' F R2 F2 L2. Obviously, scramble with red on top and blue in front. Of course, there are more solutions since the cube is only partially defined...



I took off the bra in 16.55 seconds!
omg.. I just though of something.. Harris Chan and Yu Nakajima are PLAYA's!!!!


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 1, 2008)

blah said:


> Sigh, why do I even bother doing this? L2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 U L' F R' D U' F R2 F2 L2. Obviously, scramble with red on top and blue in front. Of course, there are more solutions since the cube is only partially defined...



17.03 with a lock up. Quite a nice scramble, really.


----------



## 3.14159265358979323846264 (Aug 1, 2008)

I was thinking a few hours before the comic was released that Randall should do a cube comic once. And then suddenly...


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 1, 2008)

blah said:


> Solvable! I just did it. Wait, I'll use Cube Explorer to generate an optimal scramble
> 
> Edit: Sigh, why do I even bother doing this? L2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 U L' F R' D U' F R2 F2 L2. Obviously, scramble with red on top and blue in front. Of course, there are more solutions since the cube is only partially defined...



I refute your alg as the correct one. The DFL and DBR corners can be swapped with no visible change to the cube state. Also the edges around the DBL corner can be 3 cycled or 2 of them flipped with no visible change.

The FL edge can be interchanged with any of the other currently non-visible red edges.

:-D

Of course I'm not making fun of you, I just wanted to point out that there is only a small chance that the alg you gave is for the correct scramble. Obviously since this is a drawing of a cube state, and not a cube state, we have no idea which original state it was.

Because I've never tried to do this before, I wanted to post it as a fun challenge for all us combinatorial people here. Given the sticker state we can see in that picture, how many different possible legal scrambles are there such that the U,F, and R faces would look exactly like the state in the picture?

Chris

--edit--
dang I guess I am still learning how to read: I just saw that this was there: "Of course, there are more solutions since the cube is only partially defined"

My combinatorial question/challenge still stands from my other post. I need to go eat right now, but I too will try it later today.
--edit--


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 1, 2008)

I just popped the bra =[


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2008)

Why do they keep putting the "lock" on the back? Bra's with clips on the front look nicer, are more fun to take off (partner) and/or easier when you have to do it yourself. And in the case of this particular bra it would make inspection more enjoyable


----------



## Lofty (Aug 2, 2008)

hehe PLL skip on it


----------



## Dene (Aug 2, 2008)

Gah! the timer didn't start, I guess I'm never getting any.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 2, 2008)

i will try an average of 100 there


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 2, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> i will try an average of 100 there


So you're gonna take it off, put it back on, take it off, put it back on...etc 100 times, and not go any farther?
*sigh*


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 2, 2008)

12.39 seconds, I don't think I'd destroy the atmosphere when it just takes me 12 seconds to open the bra


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 2, 2008)

Sin-H said:


> 12.39 seconds, I don't think I'd destroy the atmosphere when it just takes me 12 seconds to open the bra



12.38 HA!  OLL skip, because I suck.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 2, 2008)

25.96 >.>


----------



## Erik (Aug 2, 2008)

Now one outsider could make the remark that all the guys here can solve this faster than the traditional bra....


----------



## cpt.Justice (Aug 2, 2008)

Can't belive noone pointed this out. Thats either one small rubik's cube, or some GIANT tits!


----------

